# VT killer reoprtedly a avid cyclist



## GregoryAinsworth (Apr 12, 2007)

Just heard it on the news...I don't know if he was into mountian biking, downhill or what but I just hope this doesnt reflect poorly on us..This is just the image we *Dont* want for our sport.


----------



## markf (Jan 17, 2007)

eh, within hours of the shooting, even before the shooter was identified, noteworthy a-hole Jack Thompson was on Fox News touting violent video games as the reason for the shootings. biking is probably in the clear.


----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)

george W. is an avid cyclist. thankfully that hasn't affected us...(or has it  )


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

Well, they are also blaming the so called "gun show loophole" when they didn't even know who the guy was that did the shooting and where he got the guns at. News people are just plain morons. Of course, the "gun show loophole" is a stinking lie because they do background checks. I have bought one from a show and they don't just sell them to you like a pack of gum at Walmart.

I also heard the violent video games. Crap, one day at work I started to eat M&M's thinking I was Pacman then after I ate one of the peanut M&Ms (you know they are larger), I tried to eat my wife thinking she was a big ghost. Luckily, the effect of the peanut M&M wore off before I could get to her otherwise it would have been a bad thing LOL.


----------



## Ruinane (Feb 28, 2004)

GregoryAinsworth said:


> Just heard it on the news...I don't know if he was into mountian biking, downhill or what but I just hope this doesnt reflect poorly on us..This is just the image we *Dont* want for our sport.


He posts regularly on f-88. I think that's what made him snap.


----------



## GregoryAinsworth (Apr 12, 2007)

I just don't want the words *Avid Cyclist* to be associated with *mass murderer*..We are all ambasadors for the sport, and how we behave and conduct ourselfs reflects good, or bad on our sport..I'm afriad this guy has just given us all a bad name.. It really pisses me off.


----------



## Brutal Cycles (Feb 16, 2007)

Ruinane said:


> He posts regularly on f-88. I think that's what made him snap.


Haven't heard from Frank Booth in a while... Hmmmmm...


----------



## BelaySlave (Aug 4, 2004)

Just what is the definition of "avid cyclist" per the news? 

Is the guy involved in trail advocacy, leads group rides, etc. or does he just own a bike?


----------



## Ruinane (Feb 28, 2004)

GregoryAinsworth said:


> I just don't want the words *Avid Cyclist* to be associated with *mass murderer*..We are all ambasadors for the sport, and how we behave and conduct ourselfs reflects good, or bad on our sport..I'm afriad this guy has just given us all a bad name.. It really pisses me off.


I don't think most people see cyclists as being violent people. I suspect that most people see cyclists as only being slightly bigger and tougher than jockeys.


----------



## GregoryAinsworth (Apr 12, 2007)

BelaySlave said:


> Just what is the definition of "avid cyclist" per the news?
> 
> Is the guy involved in trail advocacy, leads group rides, etc. or does he just own a bike?


Good question...He probably owns a Huffy Sting Ray with a bannana seat and and a basket on the handle bars..

Avid cyclist!...Right, more like an avid murderer if you ask me..This is why I hate our media.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

markf said:


> eh, within hours of the shooting, even before the shooter was identified, noteworthy a-hole Jack Thompson was on Fox News touting violent video games as the reason for the shootings. biking is probably in the clear.


I saw that and just wanted to puke. If that was the case, there would be a thousand incidents like this a day.


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

:skep: 

This world gets dumber by the minute.

To the OP... no offense, but I hope you're twelve years old.


----------



## Caffeine Powered (Mar 31, 2005)

That's what that noise is...



TroutBum said:


> :skep:
> 
> This world gets dumber by the minute.


----------



## 29Colossus (Jun 4, 2006)

GregoryAinsworth said:


> ...I just hope this doesnt reflect poorly on us..This is just the image we *Dont* want for our sport.


You are freaking crazy right? :skep:

What is wrong with the world that people would make the generalized correlation in the first place? What is even worse in the world that someone would actually worry about how they would appear to be reflected by others as a result of it all? Your precious little made up and self realized, _image_.... x_wretch_x

So embarrassingly arrogant.

Bike for yourself. Don't include me and everyone else in your fanaticism.


----------



## GregoryAinsworth (Apr 12, 2007)

Whenever the media has Moutian Bikers stories..they always portray us in a negative light..On Monday our local news had a story about a biker who was coming down a trail, he hit some hikers and mother and a small child were injured..It was a dual use trail..The biker had every right to be there..They said he was going too fast? They made it sound like he tried to break the childs femur..What about the other 50,000 bikers out that weekend who did'nt hit anybody? Where were the stories about them?..They portrayed the biker as an out of control adreanaline junkie..Made us look like a bunch of filthy skateboarders are something..


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

GregoryAinsworth said:


> Whenever the media has Moutian Bikers stories..they always portray us in a negative light..


Pffft... you should hear about the Chapstick users.

*shudder*


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

*Attention!*

Dear Mr. / Ms. Moderator,

PLEASE relocate this gem of a thread to the looney bin, er, Politico-Socio-Psycho Forum!

Thanks,

glen


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Hey, if he wasn't an avid biker, he proablaby would have taken out 60 people.

Oh and if he had played his violent video game, last night, he would have got his rocks off and only taken out 15 people.


----------



## GregoryAinsworth (Apr 12, 2007)

What????????????


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

GregoryAinsworth said:


> ..Made us look like a bunch of filthy skateboarders are something..


Dude, WTF are you talking about? Lot's of upstanding skaters out there too.... and lot's of downright lame, idiotic, ignorant mtbikers around as well.

Gee - sounds like HUMANITY! There are good folks, and not so good folks. You whine about one stereotype and plug right into the idiocy of using another.

yay!

:thumbsup:

PS I thought it was basketball..., and anti-depression meds..., and a being loner (of course)..., or wait! being an English Major was probably what did it....



thestar.com said:


> He spent much of his free time playing basketball and would not respond when someone said hello to him, Shash added.


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

GregoryAinsworth said:


> What????????????


What what?

Quote the post/er that is in question for converstional continuity, please.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Our new list of people to be afraid of now includes:
Avid Cyclists
Clowns (John Gacy mass murderer)
Outdoorsmen (Unibomber)
postal workers
high school students
etc, etc 
Screw it I am just gonna go live in a cave.


----------



## GregoryAinsworth (Apr 12, 2007)

29Colossus said:


> You are freaking crazy right? :skep:
> 
> What is wrong with the world that people would make the generalized correlation in the first place? What is even worse in the world that someone would actually worry about how they would appear to be reflected by others as a result of it all? Your precious little made up and self realized, _image_.... x_wretch_x
> 
> ...


Hey! Our sport is taking a beating in the court of public opinion lately. I don't know about your state, but in mine new anti biker legistlation is introduced at the state capitol every year..This VTech slaughter doesn't help...Thats all i'm saying...How you twisted that into me having an inflated ego is beyond me?...I'm trying to promote the sport...Meanwhile your dragging it down to the level of surfers, or snow boarders..So do me a favor..When you talk to people..Please don't tell them you're a Mountain Biker Colosuss..You do us all a disservice with your cavalear attitude toward the lifestyle..

Furthermore!: Maybe the "passion" board is not for you colossuss...Because you clearly have none for the sport..


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

GregoryAinsworth said:


> 'm trying to promote the sport...Meanwhile your *dragging it down to the level of surfers, or snow boarders*..


OK Mr. Troll - do us all a favor and STOP. You seem to have a turbo-powered shovel here, so keep on digging! Seems like you are awfuly interested in the whole skate-punk crowd. Were you a loner shunned by the hip crew(s)? You have now "dissed" virtually an entire 'scene' that in my opinion is rich with vibrant and talented athletes and artists that have had more of a positive influence in mass media and an active outdoor lifestyle than not. Are the dolts amongst the skate crowd? Well, being part of the general population, demographics would affirm it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2007)

sandmangts said:


> Screw it I am just gonna go live in a cave.


nope...not safe 
caves = Osama Bin Laden


----------



## forkboy (Apr 20, 2004)

sandmangts said:


> Outdoorsmen (Unibomber)


Nah - he's just a hippie that lived in a shack.

Be afraid of hippies - not outdoorsmen.

The danger extends beyond the smell of patchouli.


----------



## GregoryAinsworth (Apr 12, 2007)

Kudzu said:


> nope...not safe
> caves = Osama Bin Laden


ROLF!!!


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

_(taps foot awaiting response(s))

_ROLF?

*R*olling *O*n *L*aughing *F*loor?


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

forkboy said:


> Be afraid of hippies - not outdoorsmen.
> 
> The danger extends beyond the smell of patchouli.


LMAO!


----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)

GregoryAinsworth said:


> ...I'm trying to promote the sport...Meanwhile your dragging it down to the level of surfers, or snow boarders..


sounds more like you're promoting the fact that you are a major asshole.

if you had true passion for any sport, you'd respect those who are passionate about other sports.


----------



## Fairchild (Mar 9, 2007)

Guy was a loony.

Has nothing to do with cycling or video games blah blah blah.


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

ferday said:


> sounds more like you're promoting the fact that you are a major *******.


Well said - I wish I had the ability to boil down a point or an idea as succintly as you've done here.


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

Fairchild said:


> Guy was a loony.
> 
> Has nothing to do with cycling or video games blah blah blah.


I really do think it was basketball and the English Major....

JK


----------



## GregoryAinsworth (Apr 12, 2007)

Fairchild said:


> Guy was a loony.
> 
> Has nothing to do with cycling or video games blah blah blah.


I agree, unfortunately now thanks to the unresponsible media- the words Virgina Tech School shooting and "Avid Cyclist" will be forever linked..You won't hear one without the other. Thats what bothers me about this whole thing..


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

GregoryAinsworth said:


> Hey! Our sport is taking a beating in the court of public opinion lately. I don't know about your state, but in mine new anti biker legistlation is introduced at the state capitol every year..This VTech slaughter doesn't help...Thats all i'm saying...How you twisted that into me having an inflated ego is beyond me?...I'm trying to promote the sport...Meanwhile your dragging it down to the level of surfers, or snow boarders..So do me a favor..When you talk to people..Please don't tell them you're a Mountain Biker Colosuss..You do us all a disservice with your cavalear attitude toward the lifestyle..
> 
> Furthermore!: Maybe the "passion" board is not for you colossuss...Because you clearly have none for the sport..


Please stop right now.


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

GregoryAinsworth said:


> I agree, unfortunately now thanks to the unresponsible media- the words Virgina Tech School shooting and "Avid Cyclist" will be forever linked..Thats what bothers me about this whole thing..


Speaking of linking - despite extensive searching, I can find no reference to the guy being an avid cyclist. Any help?


----------



## 29Colossus (Jun 4, 2006)

GregoryAinsworth said:


> Hey! Our sport is taking a beating in the court of public opinion lately.


Let me make this clear:

I AM NOT PART OF "YOUR" SPORT.



> I don't know about your state, but in mine new anti biker legistlation is introduced at the state capitol every year..


AGAIN

I DON'T care.



> This VTech slaughter doesn't help...Thats all i'm saying...


That is one of the most RIDICULOUS things I have ever read. Total idiocy. I'm sorry... you need to tuck your skirt in and wake up.



> How you twisted that into me having an inflated ego is beyond me?...


I have no doubt that it is beyond you. Considering the idiotic correlation you are spewing, it is no doubt that most is beyond you... most anything short of fantasizing problems and wringing your hands over them.



> I'm trying to promote the sport


No you aren't. You are making up fantasy and whining and crying about it.



> Meanwhile your dragging it down to the level of surfers, or snow boarders..


I don't believe that bikers are somehow better than surfers or snowboarders or ANYONE ELSE. There is no, "level".  Again, wake up. The world does not revolve around you.



> So do me a favor..


Do yourself a favor. Seek psychological help. I am not part of your sport. You have nothing to do with my riding. Your made up fantasy is just that: Made up fantasy. Your fanatical hand wringing disgusts me. Your pathetic generalizations disgust me.

You aren't better than anyone anywhere.


----------



## Master Nameless (Dec 7, 2006)

*Gregory Ainsworth*

is a moron. I usually exude restraint and refrain from bashing trolls, but you truly are a MORON. Then killer was also an English major. Let's go look for a Shakespeare forum and oust these potential maleficents.


----------



## SteveUK (Apr 16, 2006)

_"I agree, unfortunately now thanks to the unresponsible media- the words Virgina Tech School shooting and "Avid Cyclist" will be forever linked."_

Only because people like you keep repeating repeating repeating it. Yes, most people know that that popular media is mostly pessimistic, sensationalized, pacifying, confusing, prejudiced and contradictory, but it requires frightened half-wits like yourself to perpetuate the venom. 
Have a word with yourself, will you?


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

GregoryAinsworth said:


> I agree, unfortunately now thanks to the unresponsible media- the words Virgina Tech School shooting and "Avid Cyclist" will be forever linked..You won't hear one without the other. Thats what bothers me about this whole thing..


Dude, you are an alarmist!


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

29Colossus said:


> Do yourself a favor. Seek psychological help. I am not part of your sport. You have nothing to do with my riding. Your made up fantasy is just that: Made up fantasy. Your fanatical hand wringing disgusts me. Your pathetic generalizations disgust me.


BOOYA! (goes and makes some popcorn now...)


----------



## GregoryAinsworth (Apr 12, 2007)

glenzx said:


> Speaking of linking - despite extensive searching, I can find no reference to the guy being an avid cyclist. Any help?


The local news here in Colorado described him as a South Korean and an 'avid cycylist".. My heart sank when I heard it..Thats when I reluctantly posted the Original post..They also said he was "moody".


----------



## DickemDown (Jun 23, 2004)

*werd.*



Master Nameless said:


> is a moron. I usually exude restraint and refrain from bashing trolls, but you truly are a MORON. Then killer was also an English major. Let's go look for a Shakespeare forum and oust these potential maleficents.


and ditto what the master said.


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

GregoryAinsworth said:


> The local news here in Colorado described him as a South Korean and an 'avid cycylist".. My heart sank when I heard it..They also said he was "moody".


AHA!

Any response to the other points I (tried) to make? I knew you were "there"....

I'm pretty moody... and may have a P345 - so LOOK OUT!

So anyhow, if a local, rocky mountain / western US tv (I assume) station said something - your assuming this message was broadcast across the lands, far and wide? Interesting!


----------



## GregoryAinsworth (Apr 12, 2007)

glenzx said:


> Dude, WTF are you talking about? Lot's of upstanding skaters out there too.... and lot's of downright lame, idiotic, ignorant mtbikers around as well.
> 
> Gee - sounds like HUMANITY! There are good folks, and not so good folks. You whine about one stereotype and plug right into the idiocy of using another.


You might want to think about growing up Glen...Skating is for kids..I feel sorry for your wife.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

GregoryAinsworth said:


> cycylist


[HUMOR] Actually I think that _is_ how a South Korean would pronounce cyclist. "sigh-kigh-list" [/HUMOR]

Okay, Gregory. Seriously...please stop this thread.


----------



## free-agent (Jan 12, 2004)

*Someone should let Tony Hawk...*



GregoryAinsworth said:


> You might want to think about growing up Glen...Skating is for kids..I feel sorry for your wife.


know, he hasn't done that well at all from that kid sport.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

GregoryAinsworth said:


> The local news here in Colorado described him as a South Korean and an 'avid cycylist".. My heart sank when I heard it..Thats when I reluctantly posted the Original post..They also said he was "moody".


Watch out...I think I saw a South Korean this morning..they're everywhere. He prolly had a gun and was going to shoot some people.


----------



## GregoryAinsworth (Apr 12, 2007)

Image is everything guys..Thats all I'm saying..Whats with all the vitriol? 

Lets not fight amongst ourselfs...Can't you see thats what they want?..Divide and conquer..

Instead of bickering lets circle the wagons and e mail these news stations and tell them to quit reporting that the shooter was a cyclist..I'm sure he was many things besides just an "avid cyclist". They are painting us all with the same brush...Probably without even realizing it.


----------



## Ruinane (Feb 28, 2004)

GregoryAinsworth said:


> The local news here in Colorado described him as a South Korean and an 'avid cycylist".. My heart sank when I heard it..Thats when I reluctantly posted the Original post..They also said he was "moody".


Luckily most of those in the US are smart enough to tell the difference between caucasion and South Korean mountain bikers. It's the South Korean mountain bikers who give us a bad name. Luckily, they are a small percentage of the avid cycling population. However, we should all shun them like the plague they are. I just feel sorry for the Japanese and Chinese mountain bikers. Sometimes people get 'em mixed up. I'd hate for someone to be targeted unnecessarily. :nono:


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

GregoryAinsworth said:


> You might want to think about growing up Glen...Skating is for kids..I feel sorry for your wife.


Wow - Intelligence and wit! Brilliant. You should feel bad for my son too, given that I'm such an immature loser.

But seriously - do tell what the measure is of "growing up".


----------



## GregoryAinsworth (Apr 12, 2007)

Ruinane said:


> Luckily most of those in the US are smart enough to tell the difference between caucasion and South Korean mountain bikers. It's the South Korean mountain bikers who give us a bad name. Luckily, they are a small percentage of the avid cycling population. However, we should all shun them like the plague they are. I just feel sorry for the Japanese and Chinese mountain bikers. Sometimes people get 'em mixed up. I'd hate for someone to be targeted unnecessarily. :nono:


I see a lot of asian bikers in my area..They are too small for traditional American sports so they take up ping pong or biking..I just wish they'd let this VT shooting story die, unfortunately we are caught in a slow news "cycle".

Excuse the pun, lol


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

GregoryAinsworth said:


> Image is everything guys..Thats all I'm saying..Whats with all the vitriol?
> 
> Lets not fight amongst ourselfs...Can't you see thats what they want?..Divide and conquer..
> 
> Instead of bickering lets circle the wagons and e mail these news stations and tell them to quit reporting that the shooter was a cyclist..I'm sure he was many things besides just an "avid cyclist". They are painting us all with the same brush...Probably without even realizing it.


Vitriol? Telling me to grow up and still NOT answering any of my questions or responding to numerous, non-vitirolic points made here. Worse - crossing the line and even mentioning my wife. Sounds like you're the whiny child here... _neener-neener-neener!_

So, which news sources - give quotes, contact info., news story title and so on... were the guilty anti-cyling ones?
_
(munches on some more popcorn - this is funny; sad, but funny!)_


----------



## 29Colossus (Jun 4, 2006)

GregoryAinsworth said:


> I see a lot of asian bikers in my area..They are too small for traditional American sports so they take up ping pong or biking..


Do you think that is funny, do you think it is true, or both?

Amazing. I smell Frank Booth.


----------



## GregoryAinsworth (Apr 12, 2007)

glenzx said:


> Vitriol? Telling me to grow up and still NOT answering any of my questions or responding to numerous, non-vitirolic points made here. Worse - crossing the line and even mentioning my wife. Sounds like you're the whiny child here... _neener-neener-neener!_


Hey Glen? I think there's some 14 year old boys outside wondering if you can come out and play...Don't forget your skateboard!


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

GregoryAinsworth said:


> I see a lot of asian bikers in my area..*They are too small for traditional American sports so they take up ping pong or biking*..I just wish they'd let this VT shooting story die, unfortunately we are caught in a slow news "cycle".
> 
> Excuse the pun, lol


Holy Christ you are brilliant! Expanding condescending generalizations from social groups (like skate/surf/snowboard folks) to cross into the deep, dark waters of Culture, which you clearly know little about, is sure to heat up the fire in this here brewing flame-fest.


----------



## Ruinane (Feb 28, 2004)

GregoryAinsworth said:


> I see a lot of asian bikers in my area..They are too small for traditional American sports so they take up ping pong or biking..I just wish they'd let this VT shooting story die, unfortunately we are caught in a slow news "cycle".
> 
> Excuse the pun, lol


I bet the Korean guys who took up cycling wish like heck that they had taken up ping-pong. Because of their foolish choice, people are going to look at them and associate them with killing sprees. They could have avoided that if they had simply chosen ping-pong. :madman:


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

GregoryAinsworth said:


> Image is everything guys..Thats all I'm saying..Whats with all the vitriol?
> 
> Lets not fight amongst ourselfs...Can't you see thats what they want?..Divide and conquer..
> 
> Instead of bickering lets circle the wagons and e mail these news stations and tell them to quit reporting that the shooter was a cyclist..I'm sure he was many things besides just an "avid cyclist". They are painting us all with the same brush...Probably without even realizing it.


When someone takes down a federal building with a huffy full of TNT I will start worrying about my sports "Image" Until then if anyone is stupid enough to generalize all riders as potential mass murderers nothing I say or do will convince such morons otherwise.


----------



## DWF (Jan 12, 2004)

glenzx said:


> Vitriol? Telling me to grow up and still NOT answering any of my questions or responding to numerous, non-vitirolic points made here. Worse - crossing the line and even mentioning my wife. Sounds like you're the whiny child here... _neener-neener-neener!_
> 
> So, which news sources - give quotes, contact info., news story title and so on... were the guilty anti-ccyling ones?
> _
> (munches on some more opcorn - this is funny; sad, but funny!)_


Sounds like you're ready for your F88 debut, Glen. A little disappointed that you didn't insert a few "phocks" here and there, but other than that, welcome to the club!


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

GregoryAinsworth said:


> Hey Glen? I think there's some 14 year old boys outside wondering if you can come out and play...Don't forget your skateboard!


Boy that is funny! I wish I could, but my skate skills are almost as bad as my cycling skills.... oh well.


----------



## GregoryAinsworth (Apr 12, 2007)

sandmangts said:


> When someone takes down a federal building with a huffy full of TNT I will start worrying about my sports "Image" Until then if anyone is stupid enough to generalize all riders as potential mass murderers nothing I say or do will convince such morons otherwise.


As a Brit I never underestimate the inteligence and ignorance of the American people...Many of them still believe there's a link between Iraq and 911 for petes sakes..?

Perception is reality my friends..


----------



## SteveUK (Apr 16, 2006)

_"Amazing. I smell Frank Booth."_

It's a wind-up, for sure. Not a very clever one, but a wind-up nonetheless. Here's a short film which shows how to obtain a government grant for developing silly walks...


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

DWF said:


> Sounds like you're ready for your F88 debut, Glen. A little disappointed that you didn't insert a few "phocks" here and there, but other than that, welcome to the club!


*sigh* I know - I took the bait, as they say - hook, line, and sinker on this one! Once in a while the stars align just - so, and I too should know when enough is enough.

As for the kooky-forum, I try and avoid it at all costs - but have to go read some of the fun once in a blue moon...

This one hardly merits all the attention. Point taken, over & out.


----------



## FLORIDABOY (Jul 20, 2006)

"Avid cyclist" probably meant that the scum bag did not own a vehicle and he rode his stolen bike to class.


----------



## GregoryAinsworth (Apr 12, 2007)

SteveUK said:


> _"Amazing. I smell Frank Booth."_
> 
> It's a wind-up, for sure. Not a very clever one, but a wind-up nonetheless. Here's a short film which shows how to obtain a government grant for developing silly walks...


ROLF!!!! They don't make humour like that in the States..


----------



## Albee (Jul 21, 2004)

Don't forget, he had a penis, too, so anyone who has a penis has been negatively affected. (Fortunately, my wife keeps mine in a jar on her side of the bed).

I second the notion that Gregory Ainsworth is a 12-year-old pinhead. 32 people dead, others injured, AND YOU'RE WORRYING THAT IT'S BRINGING NEGATIVE PUBLICITY TO CYCLISTS?!? Why don't you go to the parents of these dead kids and ask them not to take it out on all cyclists, would'ja? I'm sure they'd appreciate it. (Yes, I'm being sarcastic...)

Get a little perspective, young man. This is a tragedy, and cycling doesn't have a damn thing to do with it.

Albee

p.s. I saw on the news that one of the engineering profs who was killed was a holocaust survivor. How much more sad can this get?


----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)

edit: don't feed the idiots.


----------



## SteveUK (Apr 16, 2006)

Who the feck is ROLF? And why are you shouting for him?


----------



## DWF (Jan 12, 2004)

glenzx said:


> *sigh* I know - I took the bait, as they say - hook, line, and sinker on this one! Once in a while the stars align just - so, and I too should know when enough is enough.
> 
> As for the kooky-forum, I try and avoid it at all costs - but have to go read some of the fun once in a blue moon...
> 
> This one hardly merits all the attention. Point taken, over & out.


Oh no, you misunderstand. I was really patting you on the back. Good job and all that. F88 is home to all the cool cats. Except Oreo...and a few others. Over there, you'd look like a choir boy. Unmolested, of course. :thumbsup:


----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)

isn't ROLF the sound you make while gagging on your own pretentious racist attempt at humor?


----------



## GregoryAinsworth (Apr 12, 2007)

Albee said:


> Don't forget, he had a penis, too, so anyone who has a penis has been negatively affected. (Fortunately, my wife keeps mine in a jar on her side of the bed).
> 
> I second the notion that Gregory Ainsworth is a 12-year-old pinhead. 32 people dead, others injured, AND YOU'RE WORRYING THAT IT'S BRINGING NEGATIVE PUBLICITY TO CYCLISTS?!? Why don't you go to the parents of these dead kids and ask them not to take it out on all cyclists, would'ja? I'm sure they'd appreciate it. (Yes, I'm being sarcastic...)
> 
> ...


I'm 45
And I know it's a tragidy-
I just wish the mainstream media wouldnt drag us into it..Thats all


----------



## dh1 (Aug 28, 2004)

GregoryAinsworth said:


> Just heard it on the news...I don't know if he was into mountian biking, downhill or what but I just hope this doesnt reflect poorly on us..This is just the image we *Dont* want for our sport.


Are you really that shallow? Honestly, worrying about how this kind of tragedy will affect how you are portrayed in society??

Are you also of the opinion we should be afraid of VT students? I understand he spent several years studying there.

If you haven't figured it out yet, the media...both here in the states and around the globe playes to the lowest common denominator. They play things up for maximum shock value and ratings, and appearently they found a self consious sucker in you.


----------



## GregoryAinsworth (Apr 12, 2007)

dh1 said:


> Are you really that shallow? Honestly, worrying about how this kind of tragedy will affect how you are portrayed in society??
> 
> Are you also of the opinion we should be afraid of VT students? I understand he spent several years studying there.
> 
> If you haven't figured it out yet, the media...both here in the states and around the globe playes to the lowest common denominator. They play things up for maximum shock value and ratings, and appearently they found a self consious sucker in you.


No..I'm not shallow. I realised it was a tragidy imeadiatly after hearing the news and was deeply saddened by it..I merely brought up one aspect of the tragidy here.. Because last time I checked: This is a biking board.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

GregoryAinsworth said:


> I'm 45
> And I know it's a tragidy-
> I just wish the mainstream media wouldnt drag us into it..Thats all


ok, enough Gregory.

Post the site that talks about hime being an avid cyclist. Here is a search on google. Not much here.

http://www.google.com/search?q=+Cho...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a

Which seems to indicate you really are a troll or an alarmist.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Okay, I smell fish.


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

Nat said:


> Okay, I smell fish.


 damn pete has another alias


----------



## TwistedCrank (Aug 6, 2004)

Nm

..


----------



## DWF (Jan 12, 2004)

lidarman said:


> Which seems to indicate you really are a troll or an alarmist.


...um, Rich, hate to intrude, but you're overlooking the possibility that he could just be an idiot. Or a moron. Or simply that his wit lacks luminosity. A buffoon. Daft. Imbecile. Brainless. Many, many, other possibilities to consider.


----------



## GregoryAinsworth (Apr 12, 2007)

brado1 said:


> damn pete has another alias


Does Pete live at 10,000ASL..Mountian biking paradise? I'm not whomever you think I am..
I rode through the clouds this morning..Thats me in the Avatar

Take the slide show

http://new.photos.yahoo.com/gregoryainsworth1/album/576460762398410042


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

GregoryAinsworth said:


> Does Pete live at 10,000ASL..Mountian biking paradise? I'm not whomever you think I am..
> I rode through the clouds this morning..Thats me in the Avatar
> 
> Take the slide show
> ...


All makes sense now. Hypoxia victim here.

(Now I remember this character from his ride post the other day when he posted about his ride pix, before he posted pix. He is a zealot)


----------



## Albee (Jul 21, 2004)

Nuke gay whales for Jesus.


----------



## endohappy (Dec 4, 2006)

It just dawned on me, I think he's trying to win on of those Stupidest Post of the Year awards. Thanks for the laughs - I needed them!


----------



## GregoryAinsworth (Apr 12, 2007)

I wrote 9news.com an hour ago asking them to explain the "avid cyclist" comment..

Still no response


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

GregoryAinsworth said:


> I wrote 9news.com an hour ago asking them to explain the "avid cyclist" comment..
> 
> Still no response


They are surely overwhelmed by the slew of others wanting to know the same thing.

I'm still waiting for you to link the that article.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

PS: thanks for the fun...and the fish.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2007)

GregoryAinsworth said:


> I'm trying to promote the sport...Meanwhile your dragging it down to the level of surfers, or snow boarders..So do me a favor..When you talk to people..Please don't tell them you're a Mountain Biker Colosuss..You do us all a disservice with your cavalear attitude toward the lifestyle..


Bang up job promoting the sport by putting down others. Like a car salesman who bashes the other brand. Last time I checked snowboarding has been accepted at nearly every ski resort in the western world and surfing isn't banned at any beach I've ever been to... I surf, I snowboard, I bike... Does my participation in the activities you don't approve of make me a drain on society. The shareholders of the company for which I am a CFO don't think so. Can you even taste your own hypocrisy?

I hope I never meet you...


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

mbabaracus said:


> Bang up job promoting the sport by putting down others. Like a car salesman who bashes the other brand. Last time I checked snowboarding has been accepted at nearly every ski resort in the western world and surfing isn't banned at any beach I've ever been to... I surf, I snowboard, I bike... Does my participation in the activities you don't approve of make me a drain on society. The shareholders of the company for which I am a CFO don't think so. Can you even taste your own hypocrisy?
> 
> I hope I never meet you...


You like snowboarding? YOu must be a pot smoking canadian loser to like such a sport. 

I hope I meet you


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

lidarman said:


> All makes sense now. Hypoxia victim here.


Rolling On Laughing Floor  :thumbsup:


----------



## GregoryAinsworth (Apr 12, 2007)

mbabaracus said:


> Bang up job promoting the sport by putting down others. Like a car salesman who bashes the other brand. Last time I checked snowboarding has been accepted at nearly every ski resort in the western world and surfing isn't banned at any beach I've ever been to... I surf, I snowboard, I bike... Does my participation in the activities you don't approve of make me a drain on society. The shareholders of the company for which I am a CFO don't think so. Can you even taste your own hypocrisy?
> 
> I hope I never meet you...


I never said anything bad about surfing and snoboarding, but clearly those sports are not elevated to the level of Biking in this country..And it's a bit like comparing golf, to bowling..One is played by managment and executives..
while the other is mainly played by the workers and teenagers. I did'nt just pull the term "Surf bum" out of my a$$..And snowboarding is for kids...No offence- but you sound like one of those pathetic middle age guys desperatly trying to recapture their youth..It's sad to see really..You might want to grow up and start acting like an adult. Just some friendly advice


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

GregoryAinsworth said:


> I never said anything bad about surfing and snoboarding, but clearly those sports are not elevated to the level of Biking in this country..


What???? They are elevated higher than MTB.

There is more coverage on Surfing and Snowboarding in the sports world than MTB.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

brado1 said:


> Rolling On Laughing Floor  :thumbsup:


He never replies to me......your pete theory might be right.


----------



## 29Colossus (Jun 4, 2006)

lidarman said:


> What???? They are elevated higher than MTB.
> 
> There is more coverage on Surfing and Snowboarding in the sports world than MTB.


But lidarman... they are scum sports and mountain bikers are pretty and perfumed and shaved! How dare you compare me and all those that are in my sport to the dirty and downtrodden of the pseudo sport world? Those on my team are serious. America's team. We aren't playing games like the lowlifes in the skate and surf world. Bums. Stinky bums. Our bums are perfumed and sweet to the scratch and sniff.

No sir. I don't appreciate you wrecking the image that I want for America's riders... MY team. MY sport.

CK1 for everyone! Lycra for me!

Hey... anyone ever use these straps? I want some rockin straps like these.

www.buystraps.com

:thumbsup:

Damnit! Now my wheat Eggos are burning!


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

Stupid is as stupid does.

*Mods*: please end the misery. I apologize for perputauting such ingnorance.


----------



## 29Colossus (Jun 4, 2006)

TroutBum said:


> Stupid is as stupid does.
> 
> *Mods*: please end the misery. I apologize for perputauting such ingnorance.


It is a great thread, and you want someone to end it for you?

For what? Because you can't do it yourself?

Wake up people! Own your own C.

You are no different than the OP.


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

29Colossus said:


> It is a great thread, and you want someone to end it for you?
> 
> For what? Because you can't do it yourself?


At least find it a proper home.. afar from Passion and what this forum *should* entail.



29Colossus said:


> You are no different than the OP.


Tell me more.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2007)

lidarman said:


> What???? They are elevated higher than MTB.
> 
> There is more coverage on Surfing and Snowboarding in the sports world than MTB.


I've come to the realization that our friend Gregory is just egging this on, laughing at all the dopes he got a rise out of on the interweb. Good Job Gregory... Stop hermitting and go ride that banana seated huffy you call a mountain bike.


----------



## GregoryAinsworth (Apr 12, 2007)

Where did that little gem I posted 10 minutes ago go? It was 2 paragraphs of pure gold? I will not post here if my posts are deleted..And yes...Thats a threat


----------



## 29Colossus (Jun 4, 2006)

TroutBum said:


> At least find it a proper home.. afar from Passion and what this forum *should* entail.


Bah... great home. The entire thread is underlined with pure riding passion. It is written by riders after all no?



> Tell me more.


The hand wringing fantasy drama that makes one feel the need to control the surroundings and those people that are contained within them. The false drama created from your past habits and biased opinions as to what a thread should be in any particular forum at any given time...

The odd need that has one call out to unseen powers for help that they assume is justified and/or needed even though they themselves are the ones in ultimate control of what surrounds them and the choices them make regarding that environment.

But enough... have you seen these freakin straps?

www.buystraps.com

I want em, but I can't seem to buy them for some reason. I can't figure out how I could use them to facilitate my riding. If only I had giant boxes full of bikes that needed lifting.

:thumbsup:


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

GregoryAinsworth said:


> ...I will not post here if my posts are deleted..And yes...Thats a threat


promise?


----------



## 29Colossus (Jun 4, 2006)

GregoryAinsworth said:


> Where did that little gem I posted 10 minutes ago go? It was 2 paragraphs of pure gold? I will not post here if my posts are deleted..And yes...Thats a threat


_They_ deleted literary gold? Don't you hate that? It's the perfume I'm telling ya.


----------



## GregoryAinsworth (Apr 12, 2007)

C'mon, I never said they were scumbag sports..I surfed when I lived by the ocean, but I did'nt make it my whole life..I'm well rounded..And anybody that doesnt think that skate boarders are nothing more than 4 and 5 foot tall rats on wheels has never taken a walk through a city park..And another thing..If they had tested for Marijauna instead of just performance enhancing doping agents during the Olyimpics then the whole Snowboarding team would have been sent home..When the top guy in your sport looks like Carrot Top then you know you suck..

So please stop putting words in my mouth..


----------



## Judd97 (Jun 6, 2005)

Albee said:


> I second the notion that Gregory Ainsworth is a 12-year-old pinhead. 32 people dead, others injured, AND YOU'RE WORRYING THAT IT'S BRINGING NEGATIVE PUBLICITY TO CYCLISTS?!? Why don't you go to the parents of these dead kids and ask them not to take it out on all cyclists, would'ja? I'm sure they'd appreciate it. (Yes, I'm being sarcastic...)
> 
> Get a little perspective, young man. This is a tragedy, and cycling doesn't have a damn thing to do with it.
> 
> ...


Thank you. Ainsworth, if you are simply trolling to get a rise out of people, you are sick. If playing with the deaths of 32 people is somehow entertaining to you, then you have no place on these forums. Just stop.


----------



## GregoryAinsworth (Apr 12, 2007)

C'mon, I never said they were scumbag sports..I surfed when I lived by the ocean, but I did'nt make it my whole life..I'm well rounded..And anybody that doesnt think that skate boarders are nothing more than 4 and 5 foot tall rats on wheels has never taken a walk through a city park..And another thing..If they had tested for Marijauna instead of just performance enhancing doping agents during the Olyimpics then the whole Snowboarding team would have been sent home..When the top guy in your sport looks like Carrot Top then you know you suck..

So please stop putting words in my mouth

Collosal- You remind me of the kid in this commercial..And does the girl look familar?


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

And another thing..If they had tested for Marijauna instead of just performance enhancing doping agents during the Olyimpics then the whole Snowboarding team would have been sent home.

They did but they only sent the guy home with a gold medal... to Vancouver


----------



## roknroll1982 (Mar 25, 2007)

Yes, now society is going to profile all cyclists as Asians in their mid-twenties with psychotic tendencies. On the bright side, at least they will also think we are intelligent(the whole English major label). We'll also be profiled and stereotyped as gun slingers who know how to handle a 9mm glock. I always thought we needed to toughen up our image. Thanks Cho!












(sarcasm, please don't flame me)


----------



## 29Colossus (Jun 4, 2006)

GregoryAinsworth said:


> C'mon, I never said they were scumbag sports..I surfed when I lived by the ocean, but I did'nt make it my whole life..I'm well rounded..And anybody that doesnt think that skate boarders are nothing more than 4 and 5 foot tall rats on wheels has never taken a walk through a city park..And another thing..If they had tested for Marijauna instead of just performance enhancing doping agents during the Olyimpics then the whole Snowboarding team would have been sent home..When the top guy in your sport looks like Carrot Top then you know you suck..
> 
> So please stop putting words in my mouth..


:lol:

What are you replying too? Slow down a little bit. Just let your troll flow... no need to push it out. That is when you start screwing up. Now run along and correct your double reply to two different posts. Did you cut and paste it?

Hilarious either way.

:thumbsup:


----------



## SuperNewb (Mar 6, 2004)

So being an avid cyclist makes you a mass murderer?  
If he was proclaimed avid milk drinker are you going to stop drinking milk too?


----------



## GregoryAinsworth (Apr 12, 2007)

roknroll1982 said:


> Yes, now society is going to profile all cyclists as Asians in their mid-twenties with psychotic tendencies. On the bright side, at least they will also think we are intelligent(the whole English major label). We'll also be profiled and stereotyped as gun slingers who know how to handle a 9mm glock. I always thought we needed to toughen up our image. Thanks Cho!


Probably does give us a little street cred


----------



## Ryder1 (Oct 12, 2006)

I hadn't heard the bike connection, but I did immediately think of how it reflected upon the U.S. I wondered if others were wondering, after Waco, Tim McVei, Columbine, Iraq, al Queda, and now VT, and all the while leading the West in incarceration and capital punishment, what it will take for us to learn that violence is not the solution, that belligerence is not a virtue. Are they watching us like lab rats, waiting for us to emotionally exhaust ourselves with our lifestyles? Wondering how long our national prescription of pharmaceuticals, mythological religion, glutunous consumption, obesity, guns, puffed up motor vehicles, McMansions, and caffeine/speed can hold us before the whole thing implodes.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Ryder1 said:


> I hadn't heard the bike connection, but I did immediately think of how it reflected upon the U.S. I wondered if others were wondering, after Waco, Tim McVei, Columbine, Iraq, al Queda, and now VT, and all the while leading the West in incarceration and capital punishment, what it will take for us to learn that violence is not the solution, that belligerence is not a virtue. Are they watching us like lab rats, waiting for us to emotionally exhaust ourselves with our lifestyles? Wondering how long our national prescription of pharmaceuticals, mythological religion, glutunous consumption, obesity, guns, puffed up motor vehicles, McMansions, and caffeine/speed can hold us before the whole thing implodes.


The second coming is coming soon..... hold on.


----------



## Mtn. Biker123 (Sep 17, 2005)

29Colossus said:


> I want em, but I can't seem to buy them for some reason. I can't figure out how I could use them...BLAH, BLAH, BLAH
> 
> :thumbsup:


You could use them to carry your ego...it must weigh heavily on you sometimes


----------



## 29Colossus (Jun 4, 2006)

Mtn. Biker123 said:


> You could use them to carry your ego...it must weigh heavily on you sometimes


:lol:

Naw... I have slaves carry my ego. I don't care if their backs hurt. It is all part of the privilege.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Rockfish Dave (Dec 27, 2006)

markf said:


> eh, within hours of the shooting, even before the shooter was identified, noteworthy a-hole Jack Thompson was on Fox News touting violent video games as the reason for the shootings. biking is probably in the clear.


Saw this too. What a Dip-Sh*t. I'm not into video games, anymore, but I doubt Doom could be considered a training aid for mass murderers... I was blown away that he could actually say what he said with a straight face.

Now what will happen is an equally inept politician will jump on the bandwagon because:
a) Believes it's true b/c he saw it on the news
b) Thinks the general public feels this is an issue because it was on TV
c) Or, thinks this would be the path of least resistance to make it look like he/she is doing something....

As a foot note: You cannot legislate crazy.

As tragic as this is, things like this are happening every day in that little slice of heaven named IRAQ... just for a little perspective.


----------



## TheDude (Feb 18, 2004)

OP, people died, who cares about mountainbiking's image. This is the most disturbing post I have ever read on MTBR.


----------



## Halo7.62 (Apr 6, 2007)

*The world is bigger than VT*

In Iraq this would be just another day. We have soldiers wounded and dying everyday but the media only makes that a story until something bigger comes along. Watch the news tonight how much time is spent on VT verses our military personnel. The last soldier that died...did they mention whether they biked? When one of our soldiers die we don't get too go home for the rest of the week. We pick up our rifle and move on and grieve on our own time. Our average TOD is 18 months! Eighteen months away from family, friends and the freedoms that we defend.
Sure what happened there is terrible but it's not the end of the world. It's just a small piece of it. If this offends you then don't read it, or respond to it...those freedoms are yours don't take them forgranted. Welcome to the REAL world!


----------



## SteveUK (Apr 16, 2006)

_"Our average TOD is 18 months! Eighteen months away from family, friends and the freedoms that we defend."_

With all due respect, the invasion of Iraq has zero to do with defending anything other than a supply of oil. More than 170 Iraqi citizens have been murdered today. I've no idea how many of them liked riding bikes. Do you?


----------



## screeemer (Sep 14, 2006)

*Is it the drugs...*

I bow my head in shame for going on an off topic rant...I'll just go find a tree to hide behind


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

That settles it, I am selling all my cycling stuff.......



ferday said:


> george W. is an avid cyclist. thankfully that hasn't affected us...(or has it  )


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

screeemer said:


> I have not read one post out of all of these that mention the fact that he was on depression meds.


Prolly because this thread is totally out of line and the real issues here is about why someone would be sensitive to some hearsay that the guy rode a bike. I still haven't seen any confimation that he was an "avid cyclist" was even said by the media.

Whatever mental state or drugs or ideals or behavior of the guy is irrevelant to this thread and the slew of replies.

We really need to wonder about the validy of the OP account or if it's real, the state of mind of the OP.


----------



## anirban (Apr 20, 2006)

Holy cow!!!!! I just opened this thread, and I have been laughing my a$$ off over these five pages of the most stunning and most embarrasing bullsh!t that has been served so far......

This post needs to go to the "Most hillarious posts" collection thread somewhere in this forums.


----------



## Dirt Bringer (May 10, 2006)

This is so typical of morons who have never tried something so they condone it. Video games make kids violent. _Right_, I recall a time when Marylin Manson did that too. And rock, now thats just plain diabolical. Now, on the other hand, tv isnt harmfull. Becuase the people who hate video games watch tv. There will always be morons touting crap like this. The sadder part is that there are actually people stupid enough to believe them. On another though. Our thoughts go out to those of Virginia Tech. Many people have friends of aquaintences there. I live right by a campus, so I find this particularly disturbing. Our culture really needs more mental health support than anything else. If anything is gonna go in the direction of stopping this sort of thing, then that would be it. That and maybe gun laws that didnt allow anyone anywhere to go buy a gun, that would help too. Note that the people who hate video games also love the nra. Peace out.


----------



## dhslovak (Sep 8, 2004)

I like the quote "don't know if he was a mountain biker or downhiller" (just paraphrasing). Oh well, stereotypes against downhillers will always be around I guess. And to everyone, just remember that a bicycle in it's simplest form is a child's play thing and a mode of transportation.

This Cho guy was really sick, unfortunately I'm sure he's not the only one out there.


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

Brutal Cycles said:


> Haven't heard from Frank Booth in a while... Hmmmmm...


Someone punched him and took his Rolex again, and he's afraid to tell us about it.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

GregoryAinsworth said:


> Just heard it on the news...I don't know if he was into mountian biking, downhill or what but I just hope this doesnt reflect poorly on us..This is just the image we *Dont* want for our sport.


I'll agree with the others calling you a troll.

Either that or you are so scaredy-cat alarmist that the duct tape and plastic sheeting you've obviously not removed from your windows is not letting enough oxygen into your house...


----------



## Ryder1 (Oct 12, 2006)

screeemer said:


> The ADD/ADHD medication given to you is classified by the DEA as a class 3 narcotic in the same group with Cocaine...It also has long term use side affects including depression and thoughts/actions of suicide...also death.


I read that the ADD/ADHD drug Adderall (amphetamine salts) is not just in the same group with Cocaine, its nearly identical to it. Then again, coke isn't that bad. Does Adderall have the side effect of death? Yeah, if you snort 200mg of it! Does it have the side effect of suicide? That seems as if it would be difficult to quantify/conclude. I'm sure it would be easy to find a correlation and claim a causation. What I mean is, just b/c chics who get boob jobs are 3 times more likely to kill themselves, doesn't mean a chic should avoid getting one in order to not triple her suicide risk. Besides, mountain biking on 10mg of Adderall is more intense. And 20mg is even better. :thumbsup:


----------



## huh (Oct 20, 2004)

I also heard he's an avid masturbater. How many of us have clean hands on that one.


----------



## GregoryAinsworth (Apr 12, 2007)

huh said:


> I also heard he's an avid masturbater. How many of us have clean hands on that one.


Ha ha ha..Everythings a big joke to you people..I live for mountain biking..I just don't want this creep Chung Ho to be associated with the sport..It reflects poorly on all of us to some extent..It's a simple point that some of you are finding hard to grasp.


----------



## SteveUK (Apr 16, 2006)

_"It reflects poorly on all of us to some extent [that Cho was (allegedly) an 'avid cyclist']."_

Thing is, Gregory, it doesn't. Even if the guy had commited his crimes whilst riding a bike, it would have nothing to do with what he did, at least not in the mind of any sane, *rational* person. Which is the point, don't you think? He wore pants, I believe, so should we worry about the affect of pant wearing on people? Should I be suspicious of pants? Or just the folk who wear them? Maybe we should regulate pant shops before they become Satan's mattress?

_"Everythings a big joke to you people"_ (sic)

Not everything, just you.


----------



## Frozenspokes (May 26, 2004)

GregoryAinsworth said:


> You might want to think about growing up Glen...Skating is for kids..I feel sorry for your wife.


Who are you and why are you here? Don't answer that, i don't want to know. Your one more idiotic post away from "ignore".

I love that function.


----------



## primoz (Jun 7, 2006)

That's crazy to even think like that. He might liked spagheti (sorry to all spagheti eaters, but it was first thing that came to my mind now... I guess it's connected a bit to my lunch few minutes back) too, so this throws bad light to all pasta community and especially pasta makers? Come on.
Who gives a sh*** if he was cycling or not. There's more important issues with this then cycling, I would say.


----------



## Frozenspokes (May 26, 2004)

GregoryAinsworth said:


> Where did that little gem I posted 10 minutes ago go? It was 2 paragraphs of pure gold? I will not post here if my posts are deleted..And yes...Thats a threat


Nope, I have changed my mind. Your stupidity is far too amusing to ignore. I look forward to your next "gem".


----------



## Lucky 7 (Oct 20, 2005)

GregoryAinsworth said:


> I surfed when I lived by the ocean, but I did'nt make it my whole life..I'm well rounded.





GregoryAinsworth said:


> Ha ha ha..Everythings a big joke to you people..I live for mountain biking.


Uh oh, Greg, you better get your story straight or the aliens will never believe you when you deny the tinfoil hats hidden in your closet.

On a more serious note, I just read this article and I must admit that I'm concerned with what it will do to the popular opinion of us Coloradoans. I'd hate to think that the actions of one nutball would paint us all as crazy reactionaries.


----------



## GregoryAinsworth (Apr 12, 2007)

You guys just don't get it do you? My local news said Chin Lee, South Korean followed by "avid cyclist"..They did'nt say Chin Lee "spegghetti eater", or Chin Lee "pants wearer"...THEY SAID CHIN LEE- AVID CYCLIST!!! If you want to argue to what extent this reflects badly on the biking community...Then thats fine, but don't sit there on your computers saying that it has NO effect whatsoever! Words have meaning..If they did'nt nobody would say them..

Geeezz Wake the f up everyone!


----------



## GregoryAinsworth (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm going for a ride to cool off...This is just ridiculous here


----------



## BelaySlave (Aug 4, 2004)

GregoryAinsworth said:


> .....my local news said Chin Lee, South Korean followed by "avid cyclist"....


In all the stuff I've seen in the past couple of days....I haven't seen anything that said he is an "avid cyclist".

Again....what is the news definition of "avid cyclist"? I'd label him one (if he was) if he was involved in a local bike club, commuted by bike, raced, etc. If all he did was own a Magna to get from his dorm room to class...then that's different IMNSHO.


----------



## GregoryAinsworth (Apr 12, 2007)

BelaySlave said:


> In all the stuff I've seen in the past couple of days....I haven't seen anything that said he is an "avid cyclist".
> 
> Again....what is the news definition of "avid cyclist"? I'd label him one (if he was) if he was involved in a local bike club, commuted by bike, raced, etc. If all he did was own a Magna to get from his dorm room to class...then that's different IMNSHO.


I'm right there with you buddy..I don't know why my local news said that? I havent seen it anywhere else..I've written them 15 e mail letters since that newscast, and have yet to get even one response..I even wrote ABC headquarters complaing about it..It's like they just threw that in there to scoop the other local newscasts without ever considering the negative consequences on the large local biking community...I called a lawyer (who is not a cyclist obviously) about filing a class action lawsuit, and he said it would be hard to prove damages, but agreed that they had occured to some extent, but proving them in court is another matter, and (at this point) refused the case.. With all this crap going on it's been a rough couple days for me..I need a ride badly..I'll post pics later


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

GregoryAinsworth said:


> I'm going for a ride to cool off...This is just ridiculous here


I reported you to the state patrol Greggy. They are out looking for the bike I described you ride as we speak.



GregoryAinsworth said:


> ..I'll post pics later


looking forward to seeing the filet pic again.


----------



## TwistedCrank (Aug 6, 2004)

GregoryAinsworth said:


> You guys just don't get it do you? My local news said Chin Lee, South Korean followed by "avid cyclist"..They did'nt say Chin Lee "spegghetti eater", or Chin Lee "pants wearer"...THEY SAID CHIN LEE- AVID CYCLIST!!! If you want to argue to what extent this reflects badly on the biking community...Then thats fine, but don't sit there on your computers saying that it has NO effect whatsoever! Words have meaning..If they did'nt nobody would say them..
> 
> Geeezz Wake the f up everyone!


I'll say it:

The VT shooter does not reflect badly on the biking community.

He reflects badly on other things in society and those are the things we should be debating, shitferbrains.


----------



## Lucky 7 (Oct 20, 2005)

GregoryAinsworth said:


> You guys just don't get it do you? My local news said Chin Lee, South Korean followed by "avid cyclist"..They did'nt say Chin Lee "spegghetti eater", or Chin Lee "pants wearer"...THEY SAID CHIN LEE- AVID CYCLIST!!!!


Well hell!!! Why didn't you say that sooner? You could have avoided six pages of insulting and hilarious responses.

The problem seems to be that the news was talking about someone else.  Chin Lee the avid South Korean cyclist undoubtedly had nothing to do with Cho Seung's rampage at Virginia Tech.

I guess that's an honest mistake to make, though...they all look the same, right?


----------



## pedalmunky (Mar 14, 2007)

Yeah, I heard this GregoryAinsworth guy's an "avid cyclist."


----------



## robdamanii (Sep 27, 2005)

GregoryAinsworth said:


> You guys just don't get it do you? My local news said Chin Lee, South Korean followed by "avid cyclist"..They did'nt say Chin Lee "spegghetti eater", or Chin Lee "pants wearer"...THEY SAID CHIN LEE- AVID CYCLIST!!! If you want to argue to what extent this reflects badly on the biking community...Then thats fine, but don't sit there on your computers saying that it has NO effect whatsoever! Words have meaning..If they did'nt nobody would say them..
> 
> Geeezz Wake the f up everyone!


I'm sitting here on a computer and I'm saying it has no effect whatsoever, retard. The entirety of the world is thinking about the 32 dead men and women that this psycho killed. They're not worried of the guy buzzing down the street on a Schwinn cruiser is going to pull a Walther and mow down everyone at the neighborhood playground.

Then again, someone as brilliant as yourself should be able to distinguish differences like that.


----------



## Halo7.62 (Apr 6, 2007)

SteveUK said:


> _"Our average TOD is 18 months! Eighteen months away from family, friends and the freedoms that we defend."_
> 
> With all due respect, the invasion of Iraq has zero to do with defending anything other than a supply of oil. More than 170 Iraqi citizens have been murdered today. I've no idea how many of them liked riding bikes. Do you?


Save your liberial bullsh** for someone else. Let me guess the closest you've gotten to what is going on there, is your local paper? And that makes you an expert? How many rubber tires do you own? Your computer made from plastics? What else do you own or use that comes from petro products? Civilians were dying there everyday BEFORE we were there the only difference is that the media now has the opportunity to make it a story. And they will continue to die until THEY make a decision with regards to what they want...freedom or religious rule (fear). So you just stay in your comfy chair and those of us that have been there, are still there, and are going back there will make sure you are safe!


----------



## dusthuffer (Nov 30, 2006)

Frozenspokes said:


> Who are you and why are you here? Don't answer that, i don't want to know. Your one more idiotic post away from "ignore".
> 
> I love that function.


um, but isn't it true that skateboarders are for the most part just plain filthy? Before you click ignore, have you ever actually seen a clean skateboarder? Mountain bikers are filthy too, but that's different.


----------



## SteveUK (Apr 16, 2006)

_"I've written them 15 e mail letters since that newscast, and have yet to get even one response..I even wrote ABC headquarters complaing about it.."_

And news just in!!! Police have arrested an avid cyclist for harrasing staff at a Colorado news station. Staff say they were bombarded with emails demanding that they confirm VT shooter Cho Seung-hui liked riding bikes. 
In other, perhaps unrelated news, a man wearing trousers has been found laughing into a bucket of spaghetti. He was detained as a precaution, as one officer explain, "Well, you just never know with these guys..."

And who is Chin Lee?


----------



## pedalmunky (Mar 14, 2007)

Who is 'Chin Lee' ? I think he's that 'creep Chung Ho' guy's accomplice.


----------



## SteveUK (Apr 16, 2006)

Ooh, a questionaire...

_"And that makes you an expert?"_

I'm not, just an observer. Are you an expert?

_"How many rubber tires do you own?"_

I currently own 16.

_"Your computer made from plastics?"_

Yes it is.

_"What else do you own or use that comes from petro products?"_

Do you want a list? I really don't have time for that, sorry, but I don't own a car and I try to use products that avoid the use of petro-chemicals. This is called 'excercising choice'.

"_Civilians were dying there everyday BEFORE we were there the only difference is that the media now has the opportunity to make it a story._"

Some media covered the Sovereign State of Iraq before the US of A and Co. decided to free it of its oil, culture and society. I don't believe that a comparative discusison is relevent, but do you have any idea how many people died every day in Iraq before it was invaded? The 'media' is not confined to Fox news.

"_And they will continue to die until THEY make a decision with regards to what they want...freedom or religious rule (fear)._"

Americans can't even live without religious fear and they don't have a democracy, so how the hell do you expect them to be able to initiate such a system in Iraq? Soldiers may care, but their owners don't.

"_So you just stay in your comfy chair and those of us that have been there, are still there, and are going back there will make sure you are safe!_ "

You have no idea who I am, what I do or how I know the things I know, so please, don't be so presumptuous. Do you honestly believe that the illegal war that the US/UK started in Iraq really does anything to preserve the freedoms (other than driving their cars) of anyone in the US, UK or anywhere else for that matter?

I don't wish to hijack this thread, so if you'd like to discuss this topic, why don't you post on F88?


----------



## free-agent (Jan 12, 2004)

*um, no they aren't....*



dusthuffer said:


> um, but isn't it true that skateboarders are for the most part just plain filthy? Before you click ignore, have you ever actually seen a clean skateboarder? Mountain bikers are filthy too, but that's different.


and I've got about 50 students that you can smell in order to change your mind. no different than anyone else here.
stupid generalizations....:madman:


----------



## mzungo (Sep 14, 2004)

*Calm down Butters!*



GregoryAinsworth said:


> I just don't want the words *Avid Cyclist* to be associated with *mass murderer*..We are all ambasadors for the sport, and how we behave and conduct ourselfs reflects good, or bad on our sport..I'm afriad this guy has just given us all a bad name.. It really pisses me off.


Think you may be leting your paranoia run wild here:thumbsup:


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Found a pic of Greg Ainsworth for all you who wanted to know what this guy is all about.










source


----------



## aword4you (Jul 25, 2005)

glenzx said:


> PS I thought it was basketball..., and anti-depression meds..., and a being loner (of course)..., or wait! being an English Major was probably what did it....


Now, now... just because he was an English major doesn't mean anything!!

(English major)


----------



## Lucky 7 (Oct 20, 2005)

lidarman said:


> Found a pic of Greg Ainsworth for all you who wanted to know what this guy is all about.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bwaaaaa haaaa!!!!! :lol:

Seriously, what is this guy doing? I just read through his small catalogue of posts here on MTBR. A picture of an arrogant, caustic prick with a tendancy to snap voyeur pictures emerges immediately.

Troll, or just dillusional?


----------



## aword4you (Jul 25, 2005)

GregoryAinsworth said:


> Hey! Our sport is taking a beating in the court of public opinion lately. I don't know about your state, but in mine new anti biker legistlation is introduced at the state capitol every year..This VTech slaughter doesn't help...Thats all i'm saying...How you twisted that into me having an inflated ego is beyond me?...I'm trying to promote the sport...Meanwhile your dragging it down to the level of surfers, or snow boarders..So do me a favor..When you talk to people..Please don't tell them you're a Mountain Biker Colosuss..You do us all a disservice with your cavalear attitude toward the lifestyle..
> 
> Furthermore!: Maybe the "passion" board is not for you colossuss...Because you clearly have none for the sport..


FWIW, while I haven't been watching CNN/MSNBC/Fox News/etc/etc all day, I've read a few stories and watched some video online and haven't heard any mention of the kid being a cyclist, owning a bike, nothing.

Where'd you get that, btw?


----------



## NJMX835 (Oct 17, 2006)

GregoryAinsworth said:


> The local news here in Colorado described him as a South Korean and an 'avid cycylist".. My heart sank when I heard it..Thats when I reluctantly posted the Original post..They also said he was "moody".


Colorado?

Are you by any chance, the infamous troll known IMBAman, or are you real Gregory Ainsworth?

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm1755871/


----------



## GregoryAinsworth (Apr 12, 2007)

Update on our case guys: If you did'nt know it already: Lawyers suck.

I called another lawyer and he called my case "A loser" and did'nt want it..Then I called back my lawyer (who told me to call back if 9news says it again ) who has represented me for the last 15 years in cases involving everything from a road rage incident, to my kid getting caught with beer at a football game, and for the time I put an "Illegal fence" across the road in front of my house..He's practicly on retainer..I asked him to take the the case on princible and he said, and I quote: "Principle doesnt pay my bills". I ended the relationship right then with a few chioce words..If you arent talking big money, these guys don't even want to talk to you..


----------



## GregoryAinsworth (Apr 12, 2007)

Update on our case guys: If you did'nt know it already: Lawyers suck.

I called another lawyer and he called my case "A loser" and did'nt want it..Then I called back my lawyer (who told me to call back if 9news says it again ) who has represented me for the last 15 years in cases involving everything from a road rage incident, to my kid getting caught with beer at a football game, and for the time I put an "Illegal fence" across the road in front of my house..He's practicly on retainer..I asked him to take the the case on princible and he said, and I quote: "Principle doesnt pay my bills". I ended the relationship right then with a few chioce words..If you arent talking big money, these guys don't even want to talk to you..


----------



## NJMX835 (Oct 17, 2006)

GregoryAinsworth said:


> Update on our case guys: If you did'nt know it already: Lawyers suck.
> 
> I *called another lawyer and he called me "A loser"* and did'nt want it..Then I called back my lawyer (who told me to call back if 9news says it again ) who has represented me for the last 15 years in cases involving everything from a road rage incident, to my kid getting caught with beer at a football game, and for the time I put an "Illegal fence" across the road in front of my house..He's practicly on retainer..I asked him to take the the case on princible and he said, and I quote: "Principle doesnt pay my bills". I ended the relationship right then with a few chioce words..If you arent talking big money, these guys don't even want to talk to you..


Fixed! :thumbsup:


----------



## dft (Apr 9, 2004)

GregoryAinsworth said:


> Hey! Our sport is taking a beating in the court of public opinion lately. I don't know about your state, but in mine new anti biker legistlation is introduced at the state capitol every year..This VTech slaughter doesn't help...Thats all i'm saying...How you twisted that into me having an inflated ego is beyond me?...I'm trying to promote the sport...Meanwhile your dragging it down to the level of surfers, or snow boarders..So do me a favor..When you talk to people..Please don't tell them you're a Mountain Biker Colosuss..You do us all a disservice with your cavalear attitude toward the lifestyle..
> 
> Furthermore!: Maybe the "passion" board is not for you colossuss...Because you clearly have none for the sport..


buy a clue dumba$$!. mountian bikign IS no different than skateboarding or snowboarding, just another fun adreline sport to do, no better/no worse. take your high road, better than others point of view elsewhere.

PS. yes, 90% of the trails i ride are illegal already anyway!


----------



## SteveUK (Apr 16, 2006)

_"Update on our case guys"_

Update on _who's_ case?


----------



## dft (Apr 9, 2004)

lidarman said:


> What???? They are elevated higher than MTB.
> 
> There is more coverage on Surfing and Snowboarding in the sports world than MTB.


ha! yea. lets see, a pro surfer makes 3 million a year, pro mountian biker, free bike parts. 
this guy is a piece of work. (ps. most peopel think mountain bikers are spandex wearing losers)


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

*Jackhole!*



GregoryAinsworth said:


> You might want to think about growing up Glen...Skating is for kids..I feel sorry for your wife.


You are just a jerk. Some people say the same thing about riding a bicycle! Good lord you are an:madman: a$$.:nono:


----------



## GregoryAinsworth (Apr 12, 2007)

dft said:


> ha! yea. lets see, a pro surfer makes 3 million a year, pro mountian biker, free bike parts.
> this guy is a piece of work. (ps. most peopel think mountain bikers are spandex wearing losers)


Is that how you see yourself?

And have you ever met a normal surfer? Most of them think they are special just because they surf...I mean who cares?


----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)

> Then I called back my lawyer (who told me to call back if 9news says it again ) who has represented me for the last 15 years in cases involving everything from a road rage incident, to my kid getting caught with beer at a football game, and for the time I put an "Illegal fence" across the road in front of my house..He's practicly on retainer..I


see...? now* that's* funny, without the asshole racist overtones. if you're gonna troll, at least make it funny....


----------



## dft (Apr 9, 2004)

GregoryAinsworth said:


> Is that how you see yourself?
> 
> And have you ever met a normal surfer? Most of them think they are special just because they surf...I mean who cares?


you are truely sad and pathetic. you stated you live for mountian biking only. what a sad/shallow existence. i bet your wear lycra 100% of the time, racing jerseys (like US postal team), shave legs, and jerk off to your newest XTR derailer.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

ferday said:


> see...? now that's funny, without the ******* racist overtones. if you're gonna troll, at least make it funny....


I thought it was funny.


----------



## GregoryAinsworth (Apr 12, 2007)

SteveUK said:


> _"Update on our case guys"_
> 
> Update on _who's_ case?


Tryin to file a class action suit on our behalf..If you had read the thread you'd have known that.


----------



## Ad Wizard (Feb 19, 2007)

Hmm, I think this guy is just yanking our chains. Here is a quote from another of his posts:



> I'm good enough, and my techincal skills are so advanced that I rarely use trails except for one's the animals have created. When your passionate about the sport you don't live in a suburban townhouse and do your riding on cement at the local kiddie park ...Thats a phony..Thats a wannabe..Real bikers live where you can ride 24/7. Just like an oceanographer lives on an ocean.. It's all about commitment and "passion". I have it- Do you?


Sorry, but with outrageous statements like that, I suspect you are taking great delight in antagonizing MTBR forum members. Sad.

However, I found it odd that intermixed in your "ride" pics were voyeuristic shots of girls in bikinis by the pool. Now that's more than sad - that's creepy.

Here are his "ride photos":

http://new.photos.yahoo.com/gregoryainsworth1/photo/294928804331845691/0


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Ad Wizard said:


> Hmm, I think this guy is just yanking our chains. Here is a quote from another of his posts:
> 
> Sorry, but with outrageous statements like that, I suspect you are taking great delight in antagonizing MTBR forum members. Sad.
> 
> ...


Wow, you really are a wizard!

But if he is yanking chains like you say, then why would you say he is creepy from this pix? I posted a pic of the real Greg Ainsworth above if you wanna know what he ls about.


----------



## Ad Wizard (Feb 19, 2007)

lidarman said:


> Wow, you really are a wizard!
> 
> But if he is yanking chains like you say, then why would you say he is creepy from this pix? I posted a pic of the real Greg Ainsworth above if you wanna know what he ls about.


View the slideshow, not just the first photo.


----------



## GregoryAinsworth (Apr 12, 2007)

Ad Wizard said:


> Hmm, I think this guy is just yanking our chains. Here is a quote from another of his posts:
> 
> Sorry, but with outrageous statements like that, I suspect you are taking great delight in antagonizing MTBR forum members. Sad.
> 
> ...


Voyeristic? Thats my daughter..She's a super model who's appeared a numerous TV shows and Magazine covers. She made over a half million dollars last year. She attends UNLV and works at the Palms in the Playboy Tower... .We went to see her last weekend and also to ride Red Rocks Caynon..And not to name drop-She introduced us to her good friend Adam Sandler...She's on Bams Unholy Union TV show tonight at 1:30 am Mountian time-on MTV2- Shes the one bowling in a suite and in the hot tub at the Venetian..Tivo it if you don't believe me..We call her Punk because when she was little everyone called her Punky


----------



## The Sac (Jun 6, 2006)

Man sometimes I get back from a good ride, I'm feeling great, those nice endorphines are pumping through me then I think to myself and say, "hey I feel like going out and killing people!" I really can't see any biker doing that.
On the other hand maybe he road a RoadMaster and was super pissed that he had to ride that thing. That would make me want to kill people.


----------



## primoz (Jun 7, 2006)

No kidding Sherlock ut:


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Ad Wizard said:


> View the slideshow, not just the first photo.


I saw all the pix.

Greg actually seems like a cool guy. He seems to have a pulse on the subtle behavior of people.


----------



## Lucky 7 (Oct 20, 2005)

Wow, even creepier. Snapping voyeur shots of your daughter. You, my friend, need therapy.

PS - You're not my friend.


----------



## anirban (Apr 20, 2006)

Can someone please tell me where are the bike pictures in the slideshow?

I think we can let this thread go now...


----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)

lidarman said:


> I saw all the pix.
> 
> Greg actually seems like a cool guy. He seems to have a Pulse on thE subTle behavior of pEople.


LOL.........

seriously, it took me a while to get this one.....LOL


----------



## GregoryAinsworth (Apr 12, 2007)

Lucky 7 said:


> Wow, even creepier. Snapping voyeur shots of your daughter. You, my friend, need therapy.
> 
> PS - You're not my friend.


She wanted pictures by the pool for her MySpace...Did you see her oriental friends new boob job?

I took pictures of my wife too, is that bad? How about the shots of my son golfing?


----------



## Lucky 7 (Oct 20, 2005)

Okay, ******? Seriously, can somebody close this thread and ban this assh0le?


----------



## aword4you (Jul 25, 2005)

Lucky 7 said:


> Okay, ******? Seriously, can somebody close this thread and ban this assh0le?


Are moderators like cops? Never one around when you need one?


----------



## hanshananigan (May 15, 2006)

GregoryAinsworth said:


> Voyeristic? Thats my daughter..She's a super model ...


If that's really your daughter, post a picture of her in a bikini holding this sign:


----------



## GregoryAinsworth (Apr 12, 2007)

Lucky 7 said:


> Okay, ******? Seriously, can somebody close this thread and ban this assh0le?


Sorry about that..I went back an edited it out..Honestly-I don't know what she is- Japaneese, Chineese, maybe even Tiwainesse or a Phillipino..I just know she was super cute, and a lot of fun after you get a few Patron shots with Fiji/lime Chasers in her.


----------



## Lucky 7 (Oct 20, 2005)

Ah yes, much better. :madman:

Lebowski has a quote for every situation:
_I'm talking about drawing a line in the sand, Dude, across this line YOU DO NOT...also, Chinaman is not the preferred nomenclature. Asian American please..._


----------



## Thylacine (Feb 29, 2004)

See, none of you are looking at the upside of this 'association'.

Just think of how many car vs cyclist road rage threads we'd avoid if every motorist thinks we'll go psycho on them!

"Sheeeee-it Jim-Bob! Bedder watch out fer that thar bike boyee! Yaknow whut happened last time wunna dem gots cut off!"


----------



## GregoryAinsworth (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm watching local news to see if they will associate Chung Ho with cycling again and they said Korean CU students fear scapegoating on campus....What about the biking community!?


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

ROTFLOL 

Opps: ROLF


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Greg called me just a few minutes ago. I don't know how he got my number, kinda creeps me out... but wow, he told me all about the lawsuit in detail.

It is starting to make sense.

The media latches onto these stories and basically mows down people in the process. The key thing here is the media knows when they say something, that it will have adverse effects on any group they mention when they say it. Thus, when they said he was and "avid cyclist" they know it will affect the cycling community image and they weight that against the odds and the possible economic impact that might take from their bottom line. 

The bottom line is this is premeditated glamor news at the expense of cyclists. Thus, the case is very legitimate.


----------



## GregoryAinsworth (Apr 12, 2007)

ha
You know what?
I'm trying to help you guys..I'm trying to make a difference. Just trying to make good use of my time here on earth..

And what do I get for it? A bunch of wise cracks..I don't even know why I try, you guys arent worth it


----------



## robdamanii (Sep 27, 2005)

GregoryAinsworth said:


> ha
> You know what?
> I'm trying to help you guys..I'm trying to make a difference. Just trying to make good use of my time here on earth..
> 
> .And what do I get for it? A bunch of wise cracks..I don't even know why I try. You guys arent worth it


Want to make a difference here on earth? Remove yourself from it...that'd be a start.


----------



## GregoryAinsworth (Apr 12, 2007)

robdamanii said:


> Want to make a difference here on earth? Remove yourself from it...that'd be a start.


Why? Why did you say that?


----------



## robdamanii (Sep 27, 2005)

GregoryAinsworth said:


> Why? Why did you say that?


Because you're a troll, and there's no bridge out there for you to hide under.


----------



## GregoryAinsworth (Apr 12, 2007)

Whats a troll?


----------



## robdamanii (Sep 27, 2005)

GregoryAinsworth said:


> Whats a troll?


Look in a mirror, it's only a glance away.


----------



## anirban (Apr 20, 2006)

GregoryAinsworth said:


> Whats a troll?


A supernatural creature (either a dwarf or a giant) that is supposed to live in caves or in the mountains, according to Scandinavian folklore.


----------



## GregoryAinsworth (Apr 12, 2007)

Hey listen...Just forget it. Just forget I ever said anything....Hey! John Wayne Gacy and Ted bundy where avid cyclists too...WTF..Who cares right!? How about Hitler?- He used to ride his bike to the gas chambers to gas Jews....Why not?

This is my last post on the thread..


----------



## GregoryAinsworth (Apr 12, 2007)

Hey! The 19 saudi's that flew planes into the Twin Towers? Guess what? All avid cyclists!!

Whats the difference right?


----------



## robdamanii (Sep 27, 2005)

GregoryAinsworth said:


> ...John Wayne Gacy and Ted bundy where avid cyclists too...
> This is my last post on the thread..


Of course Gacy was a cyclist...all clowns ride little bikes.



GregoryAinsworth said:


> Hey! The 19 saudi's that flew planes into the Twin Towers? Guess what? All avid cyclists!!
> 
> Whats the difference right?


See above...I thought you were done posting?


----------



## shatbirdbicycle (Apr 27, 2006)

Arn't all college students avid cyclists?


----------



## roknroll1982 (Mar 25, 2007)

Greg,

you are an avid gay wad


----------



## GregoryAinsworth (Apr 12, 2007)

roknroll1982 said:


> Greg,
> 
> you are an avid gay wad


THATS IT!


----------



## robdamanii (Sep 27, 2005)

GregoryAinsworth said:


> THATS IT!


You're still here? I thought you were done 2 posts ago.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

robdamanii said:


> You're still here? I thought you were done 2 posts ago.


Have you ever read the "goodbye passion" threads?.... Coming soon to a theater near you...sorry to spoil it.


----------



## robdamanii (Sep 27, 2005)

lidarman said:


> Have you ever read the "goodbye passion" threads?.... Coming soon to a theater near you...sorry to spoil it.


Well, in the interests of ushering this drooling short bus window licker out the door...


----------



## slowrider (May 15, 2004)

*Sad*



GregoryAinsworth said:


> Just heard it on the news...I don't know if he was into mountian biking, downhill or what but I just hope this doesnt reflect poorly on us..This is just the image we *Dont* want for our sport.


As others have said this guy was broken; no association can explain his actions and no law you could pass could have kept this guy from making his stain on the world.


----------



## Ryder1 (Oct 12, 2006)

lidarman said:


> The key thing here is the media knows when they say something, that it will have adverse effects on any group they mention when they say it. Thus, when they said he was and "avid cyclist" they know it will affect the cycling community image and they weight that against the odds and the possible economic impact that might take from their bottom line.


OK, I can't tell if this Ainsworth character is a parody/characiture, for real, for entertainment, or what, but the above is the M.O. of ever financial entity toward lawsuits, whether spreading truth or lies. Any law school student will tell you this. It doesn't support his argument in the least.



lidarman said:


> The bottom line is this is premeditated glamor news at the expense of cyclists. Thus, the case is very legitimate.


Wow - suddenly jumping to a "bottom line" that doesn't follow at all from your above premise. I'm sorry if I/we don't take your word for it. ut:


----------



## SteveUK (Apr 16, 2006)

_"The key thing here is the media knows when they say something, that it will have adverse effects on any group they mention when they say it. Thus, when they said he was and "avid cyclist" they know it will affect the cycling community image and they weight that against the odds and the possible economic impact that might take from their bottom line."_

No, no. Although I agree entirely that the media have an obligation for responsible journalsim, legislating for what they can or can not refer to in articles is very sensitive ground, to say the least. As long as freedom of speech exists, journalists will be able to make flimsy associations. But there is a responsibility on those who watch/listen to the news to be able to disassociate, to be critical, as pretty much everyone but Gregory Ainsworth, and perhaps yourself, seem to be able to manage within this thread.
The best way to obliterate poor media and journalism is to ignore it. If nobody watches 'X' news channel anymore, they'll shut down or change what they do. Remeber that most news channels are commercial, so switching off their funding is relatively simple. Just because people are too lazy or ignorant to switch channels, doesn't mean that those channels should be heavily regulated in order to balance their output. People have to learn to say 'this is biased, where can I find better media?'.

There's a quote in German in my signature. It says;

"Was für ein Glück für die Regierenden, dass die Menschen nicht denken."

It's in German because that's how the person being quoted said it. His name was Adolf Hitler and he said, translated;

"What luck for the rulers, that men do not think."

If you don't agree with how your news programmes portray the world to you, get different news. If you discuss your dislikes in a rational manner, you'll most likely find that the people you communicate with start switching off/over, too. Reason will win out over prejudice every time. Most people are smarter than the likes of Gregory Ainsworth give them credit for, but the more you talk to them like they're thick in the head, the more likely it is that that is what they'll become.


----------



## tedroy (Mar 17, 2005)

*Sheesh!*



GregoryAinsworth said:


> Image is everything guys..Thats all I'm saying..Whats with all the vitriol?
> 
> Lets not fight amongst ourselfs...Can't you see thats what they want?..Divide and conquer..
> 
> Instead of bickering lets circle the wagons and e mail these news stations and tell them to quit reporting that the shooter was a cyclist..I'm sure he was many things besides just an "avid cyclist". They are painting us all with the same brush...Probably without even realizing it.


Where's my tinfoil hat?


----------



## Trek950 (Mar 19, 2007)

*Paintball*

If this kid played paintball, that would have been devistating for that sport.

I really dont see how anyone could link biking to what happend.


----------



## GregoryAinsworth (Apr 12, 2007)

The question remains...Why did my local newscast say that? I have DVR'd evey 9news cast since the incident and they have never yet repeated the alligation....I'm starting to think they got his Bio screwed up, or comingled with someone elses..I think they are liable because of blantant rampant incompetence.. Cho Hung probably did'nt even own a bike. If I can prove that, it's a clear cut, slam dunk case of slander..And all your double talk in the world won't change that my friends.


----------



## brum (Dec 19, 2004)

GregoryAinsworth said:


> The question remains...Why did my local newscast say that? I have DVR'd evey 9news cast since the incident and they have never yet repeated the alligation....I'm starting to think they got his Bio screwed up, or comingled with someone elses..I think they are liable because of blantant rampant incompetence.. Cho Hung probably did'nt even own a bike. If I can prove that, it's a clear cut, slam dunk case of slander..And all your double talk in the world won't change that my friends.


You go! Sue 'm!!!!!!1111oneone :skep:


----------



## robdamanii (Sep 27, 2005)

GregoryAinsworth said:


> The question remains...Why did my local newscast say that? I have DVR'd evey 9news cast since the incident and they have never yet repeated the alligation....I'm starting to think they got his Bio screwed up, or comingled with someone elses..I think they are liable because of blantant rampant incompetence.. Cho Hung probably did'nt even own a bike. If I can prove that, it's a clear cut, slam dunk case of slander..And all your double talk in the world won't change that my friends.


I think you're liable for spreading stupidity across the intarweb. And if you really think this is a "clear cut, slam dunk case of slander" you're dumber than the average troll.


----------



## GregoryAinsworth (Apr 12, 2007)

When I get this thing going i'm going to give everyone an oppurtunity to get in on it..We might all get checks for 13 cents, but thats not the point..It's the princible..I'll frame my check..


----------



## robdamanii (Sep 27, 2005)

GregoryAinsworth said:


> When I get this thing going i'm going to give everyone an oppurtunity to get in on it..We might all get checks for 13 cents, but thats not the point..It's the princible..I'll frame my check..


Wasn't your dumb ass leaving about 2 pages ago?

Hit yourself in the head with a ball peen hammer, ask if you still want to sue, repeat hitting youself with a hammer until you come to your (very insignificant) senses.


----------



## GregoryAinsworth (Apr 12, 2007)

robdamanii said:


> Wasn't your dumb ass leaving about 2 pages ago?
> 
> Hit yourself in the head with a ball peen hammer, ask if you still want to sue, repeat hitting youself with a hammer until you come to your (very insignificant) senses.


Correction: Everyone can get in on it except Robdamaii


----------



## robdamanii (Sep 27, 2005)

GregoryAinsworth said:


> Correction: Everyone can get in on it except Robdamaii


I'd have to hit MYSELF on the head with a hammer if I even considered this asanine lawsuit (which will never happen) to be beneficial to anyone.


----------



## GregoryAinsworth (Apr 12, 2007)

robdamanii said:


> I'd have to hit MYSELF on the head with a hammer if I even considered this asanine lawsuit (which will never happen) to be beneficial to anyone.


Yeah, well i'll bump up this post when we are all gettin checks..Then we will see who's looking assinine.. Here's a hint:

It will be you


----------



## robdamanii (Sep 27, 2005)

GregoryAinsworth said:


> Yeah, well i'll bump up this post when we are all gettin checks..Then we will see who's looking assinine.. Here's a hint:
> 
> It will be you


It must be nice to go through life as clueless as you. Good for you.


----------



## GregoryAinsworth (Apr 12, 2007)

Well see who laughs last Ramaddii


----------



## robdamanii (Sep 27, 2005)

Believe me, I've been laughing for 9 pages while you're been whining. This is the best entertainment the intarweb has to offer at the moment.


----------



## GregoryAinsworth (Apr 12, 2007)

robdamanii said:


> Believe me, I've been laughing for 9 pages while you're been whining. This is the best entertainment the intarweb has to offer at the moment.


"You're been whining"?

Geeezzz...What i'm I dealing with here? Clearly someone with subferior intelect..Why do I waste my time?


----------



## robdamanii (Sep 27, 2005)

GregoryAinsworth said:


> "You're been whining"?
> 
> Geeezzz...What i'm I dealing with here? Clearly someone with subferior intelect..Why do I waste my time?


Wait...subferior intelect? Dat's sum gud speeling dere boy. You insult me when you can't spell "intellect" and "subferior" is some bastardization of a word that doesn't appear in the English dictionary? BWAHAHAHAA.

Honestly, and answer this completely honestly....do you really think anyone, and I mean ANYONE, gives one rat's ass if this guy was a cyclist or not? Really, answer that honestly.

Hint: the answer is NO you dolt. People are thinking a little more about the 32 dead men and women on that campus, and here you are crying about an absolutely insignificant comment that apparently only you heard. You and Al Sharpton should have a caucus. End yourself.


----------



## Eric B (May 23, 2004)

GregoryAinsworth said:


> You might want to think about growing up Glen...Skating is for kids..I feel sorry for your wife.


g

You're quite the douche bag! Please don't tell anyone you pretend to ride bikes.


----------



## GregoryAinsworth (Apr 12, 2007)

Whatever "dude"! 

Whatever you say Mr Hacky Sack...Can you do us all a favor and wait until you grow up before you take up our sport?


----------



## TwistedCrank (Aug 6, 2004)

Troll Of The Year.

Troll of the Decade maybe. This is almost as good at the time I heard Jeffrey Dahmer rode a fixie.

And let's not forget about the bloody tire tracks (Mutanoraptors?) leading away from Ronald Goldman and Nicole Brown Simpson's bodies.


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

*+1!*



TwistedCrank said:


> Troll Of The Year.
> 
> Troll of the Decade maybe. This is almost as good at the time I heard Jeffrey Dahmer rode a fixie.
> 
> And let's not forget about the bloody tire tracks (Mutanoraptors?) leading away from Ronald Goldman and Nicole Brown Simpson's bodies.


As a matter of fact,... I'll cheat and vote +100:thumbsup:


----------



## bighitrider (Apr 4, 2007)

GregoryAinsworth said:


> The question remains...Why did my local newscast say that? I have DVR'd evey 9news cast since the incident and they have never yet repeated the alligation....I'm starting to think they got his Bio screwed up, or comingled with someone elses..I think they are liable because of blantant rampant incompetence.. Cho Hung probably did'nt even own a bike. If I can prove that, it's a clear cut, slam dunk case of slander..And all your double talk in the world won't change that my friends.


Ever here of these things called mistakes? Or maybe human error? **** happens, go grab your tinfoil hat, and then repeat after me:

Fork, Neck, Curb!

And dude, lack down the crack/coke/meth/LSD or whatever your on. Seriously, you look like a complete and utter ass, not to mention perve. Daughter/wife in pics not withstanding, the way those pics were taken are very "stalkerish". Get help....metanl help dude. Or drink bleach and die....whatever works.


----------



## mtbnewguy (Nov 29, 2004)

GregoryAinsworth said:


> I don't know if he was into mountian biking, downhill or what


He was a gun enthusiast. I hope that reflects bad on "their" sport. :thumbsup:


----------



## GregoryAinsworth (Apr 12, 2007)

Mistakes can ruin peoples lifes..Ever here of a car accident? And what are you? Amish or a catholic priest or something? If your so uptight that you can't take pictures of your kids in a swimsuit at the beach or poolside then you have the issues, not me..Lol

Whats in your head?

Here's BigRed at the beach..

https://www.winostuff.com/Pictures/NerdOnTheBeach.jpg


----------



## GregoryAinsworth (Apr 12, 2007)

UPDATE:

I got a letter from the newstation explaining that on the day of the murders there was conflicting information going around and how they do there utmost to insure accuracy!

It's practicly an admission of guilt friends!!!


----------



## SteveUK (Apr 16, 2006)

Perhaps you could post it here? 
To describe something that is pertaining to somebody, you should use the word 'their' not ''there'.


----------



## TwistedCrank (Aug 6, 2004)

A: You're not a friend
B: Guilty of what?
C: The correct spelling is "their", not "there"
D: Go feck yourself.


----------



## womble (Sep 8, 2006)

Ruinane said:


> I don't think most people see cyclists as being violent people. * I suspect that most people see cyclists as only being slightly bigger and tougher than jockeys.*


Seriously lame-o thread topic, but that's a great quote


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

Cute. I think that I make that guy look cool actualy.:thumbsup:

But then again you can't even mount a picture on your post.:nono:


----------



## steveracer (Apr 30, 2006)

That Cho goon was an avid breather as well.

I enjoy breathing.

I fail to see the connection.


----------



## RiftZone (Apr 14, 2004)

steveracer said:


> That Cho goon was an avid breather as well.
> 
> I enjoy breathing.
> 
> I fail to see the connection.


It's a good thing he wasn't a breeder, now that's just plain scary.. That would get all the Porn Stars all worried about being mass murderers...


----------

